# Bambi and i are in metro hospital as we speak.



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello All,

I know it's crazy but I grabbed my laptop knowing I would need support. I took Bambi back for her x-ray and she started turning blue. No time to go to Ohio State tomorrow morning. I had to make a split second decision and here I am. This is one of the best vet hospitals in our area. Metropolitan is the name. It's located in Copley, Ohio. Their number is (330)666-2976. I am in the waiting room now waiting to hear from the cardiologist. The good news is the cost isn't going to be much more than at Ohio State, which is 2 hours away.


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Bless your heart! My prayers are with you.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

They just came out to speak to me. They are checking out the situation and than they will let me know what our options are. I'll keep you posted.

Thank you all again for the prayers, thoughts, words, donations, everything. I truly don't know how I would have gotten through my day today without all of you.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh wow - you are really having quite a day! I'm sure sending good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Bambi's got such a great mom... I will be thinking of you both and I hope everything goes smoothly for your little sweetie. 

Have you guys set up an account for donations.. I have a paypal account with some money I just made from selling something I would love to give you a little something to help out.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww hope everything is ok 
our thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are amazing. Tricia - thank you so much for the thread of donations. I swear I'm going to make this up to every one of you somehow. I am Metropolitan Veterinary Hospital in Copley, Ohio. She is registered under Bambi Stewart. Their phone number is 330-666-2976. These girls are as sweet as you girls.

I'm going on no sleep, no food, a lot of prayers and a ton of hope. They looked kind of grim when they came to talk to me but I'm trying not to read into anything.

My hubby is at home with the girls. He can't handle this. He's a wreck and I can't comfort him right now so I chose to come alone.

THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS EVERY ONE OF YOU!!!!! I love you all.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

good luck let us know what the vet says!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Lot's of prayers from myself, Gizmo, and Evian


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

My prayers are with you and Bambi, I am new to this forum but non the less a dog lover. There are tears running down my face as I write this. You are so lucky to have a really good vet hospital near your house. Keep your hope as high as possible we will pray for you. Your poor husband I feel for him as well.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh what a horrible nerve wracking day! Me and my crew are all praying for Bambi
Thank god their is a more affordable skilled vet nearby.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, hoping everything works out...and she's all fixed to live for a long long time... Prayers being sent y'all's way....


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Bambi.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

no more news??


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I think we are all on pins and needles! I keep checking in every half hour to see if there is an update. I'll keep praying for good news.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohhhh, I am waiting for an update!!! FINGERS CROSSED and BIG PRAYERS!!!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope she is doing OK.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to go to sleep tonight not knowing how she is!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

It's 10:17 my time and I just got home. What a long, long night and day. First off I must again say thank you. I will thank you all individually and personally but I needed to give you an update. 

They kept Bambi overnight, obviously. They have to run a couple of tests tonight. Bloodwork and an echocardiagram are scheduled and a consult. with a neurologist in the am. At that point, they will give me every possible scenario and advise what to do.

My husband is barely speaking to me. I guess it's just me and you guys staying positive and praying for a miracle. He's just as upset as me but considers himself much more realistic than I am. He said he would have brought her home and played it by ear through the night.

I am at a loss right now. In my heart and thanks to your kindness and generousity, I felt like I had to at least give her this chance. This one night and maybe a miracle would happen. I know he thinks I made a mistake but I didn't know what else to do.

Did I make a mistake??? I'm so spent. I can't sleep. He's upset. I'm upset. My angel is laying in a cage right now wondering what is happening to her.

What did I do??? I've spent hundreds of dollars just today alone and if she dies tonight alone in that cage, I'm going to just die.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bambi has such a dedicated mom, i really feel for the both of you more than i can say - i hope everything goes ok, update us as soon as you can. and please, for bambi's sake, get some sleep and take care of yourself as well. a weak and sick mom is no good to bambi.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bambi's mom - you're doing everything you can for your girl, don't feel bad or regret your decision for trying to take care of her the best you can. i can tell you right now, any of us would be doing the same exact thing for our babies if we had been in your situation. even if things do not go well (and i am praying that it does) at least you know you had done absolutely EVERYTHING in your power to save your baby girl. and she's not alone, you're there with her and she knows it. dont lose hope.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't think you made a mistake, because if it was one of my pack i'd do the same. I'd sell everything i could and do all that i could to save them.

i hope she pulls threw tonight


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, I don't think you made a mistake. I think you did what your heart was telling you was the right thing to do. Right now, your hubby is thinking with his head and not his heart and that's where the conflict lies. You will work it out. But you gave Bambi the chance she needed to survive. Otherwise, she probably would have passed away tonight if she was turning blue.  So I think you did the RIGHT thing. We are all pulling for you and praying for you and hoping so much that everything turns out OK. At least you gave her the chance to get better! She deserves that chance! It is no longer in your hands, so try and rest your mind and get some sleep tonight. Tomorrow is another day and your hubby and your kids and Cooper and Coco need you too.  Take care of yourself so that you can be clear headed and deal with everything that comes your way tomorrow! We are behind you!

Brodysmom


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Robin, you are doing what you know is right for your little girl. You're her mother, and you love her. I'm sure your husband is just upset at what's happened to Bambi and he's taking his grief out on you, which is normal male behavior  She's in the best place to try to get better, and if she doesn't make it through the night, you need to take comfort in knowing that you gave her every opportunity to get well. If you had brought her home and she died tonight, you would always question yourself if you put money ahead of your little girl, and that, to me, would be much harder to deal with. You just need to try to get some sleep, and know that the people at the vet's office are doing everything they can for Bambi. We're all praying for her!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You are all so level headed right now. That's exactly what I need. He and I just respond differently to things (as most men and women do). I had to give her one more night. I just wish they would have let me bring her home. They strongly advised against it so I had to respect that. She needs me and I need her. Tomorrow will come soon enough, I guess. I'll probably be lurking around this website all night. Thank you. I can't say it enough. I need all words of encouragement right now. I can feel your strength.

Love,


Robin


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be up most of the night as well, if you need anything just let me know. I'll be refreshing every few minutes or so...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bless you. I don't feel as alone with all of you. My friends and family tease me about my "chi forum". Not anymore. I was telling my vets office about the support from this group of people that truly don't know me but we are intertwined with a very common bond. They were so interested in the whole story. It's like we know each other. I think people think I'm crazy but I don't know what I would do right now without you guys.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i have been thinking about bambi all day. i cannot imagine what you must be going through and everytime i think about it it brings tears to my eyes. i am truly truly sorry for everything you and bambi are going through right now and i am just praying so hard that she pulls through tonight. i know i said this but.. have you eaten?? you really should get something to eat and keep your strength up


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol yea i'll be up too , i said i was going to bed long ago but keep refreshing the pages
it's like if you miss a few minutes you've missed a full 3 pages!

we are here fro you!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lots of drama today, huh? On my doxie forum a while back, this woman's dogs got kidapped. OMG, it was like I couldn't do anything but read. We were all offering her money for a plane ticket and trying to get a caravan together to go get her dogs (she knew who took them). It was crazy. I swear I felt like I was going through it myself. Animal people feel each others pain. I haven't eaten but my fat butt can live off the land until tomorrow.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Bless you. I don't feel as alone with all of you. My friends and family tease me about my "chi forum". Not anymore. I was telling my vets office about the support from this group of people that truly don't know me but we are intertwined with a very common bond. They were so interested in the whole story. It's like we know each other. I think people think I'm crazy but I don't know what I would do right now without you guys.


It is absolutely true that in some sense we all know each other. I am so glad that there is such a place that is here to help you in your time of need. Again, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

It's just that a lot of people don't understand what our dogs mean to us.. My father in law for example thinks animals are animals and are meant ot be kept outside and not coddled or anything.. My DF and I have a completely dfferent perspective about them.. Our dogs are our babies our lives its more than just an animal they offer us love in return and there if no greater gift than being loved in return like our dogs love us.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks so much. It is truly a "support" group. I knew I loved it here but I really knew last night how much I needed it. I'm on the computer before I'm calling my own peeps, wild isn't it?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

its so true. only someone who has been in love with a pet can feel your pain at the moment. ive developed such a soft spot for dogs, especially chihuahuas, ever since i got bam that it makes my heart physically hurt when i encounter something like this. they are such fragile creatures and so completely and helplessly dependent on us that it makes it twice as hard when they suffer, and i understand what youre going through. 

as for your husband, don't worry about that right now. he will eventually understand, but it's bambi who needs you tonight. will they call you during the night wiht an update or do you have t owait till the morning?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Please don't feel bad! IMO I think you did the right thing... you put her in the hands of people who are trained to save lives. They are your best bet at keeping her stable through the night in order to get her in the best possible condition for surgery.

We will be thinking of your angel


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think, unless something goes bad and she takes a bad turn, they will just talk to me in the morning. I'll be calling around 3 or so to check. I am just sick with worry that she won't make it. I hope she felt my love all day.

As for people not getting it, I just don't get them. I'm not judging, but when I fall in love, it's forever. If Bam's not meant to live, then we'll know it tomorrow. Every penny I will owe on that bill, I'll know I did all I could. If I brought her home tonight, I would have taken every chance away from her. You guys get it. My family doesn't even seem to get it???????????


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

sigh it's hard to describe the unconditional love we have for our pets to peopel that don't understand. thats why i'm here so much because EVERYONE here understands. i too am so grateful for this place and to have met everyone


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

from the moment i get home from work im on this forum. I knit my dog sweaters and read posts! That's my evening and you know what? I wouldn't have it in any other way! You guys are like my family! My big giant dog loving family! We all take care of each other and look our for one another that's what we do because we understand one another! I'm going to pray for bambi ALL night long that she holds on!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

There's something so special about these damn chi's. I swear I felt like I was leaving one of my kids at the hospital. She looked so helpless and frail and exhausted. I'm telling you, I knew she was dying last night. I have a bad feeling about tonight too for some reason. I think her fight might be over. The only problem is, I don't know if mine is.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

don't give up hope! miracles happen!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I<3Gizmo said:


> from the moment i get home from work im on this forum. I knit my dog sweaters and read posts! That's my evening and you know what? I wouldn't have it in any other way! You guys are like my family! My big giant dog loving family! We all take care of each other and look our for one another that's what we do because we understand one another! I'm going to pray for bambi ALL night long that she holds on!


OMG me too. My hubby "was" so sick of it. He has learned to hate the computer and be jealous of it. After today though and the love and support (emotionally and financially) I think he's changed his tune.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

You need to have faith. If it's her time, there's nothing anyone can do. But don't borrow trouble - she's in a great hospital and they will do all they can to help her. I'm sure she's resting comfortably, which is what you should be doing too! Tomorrow may be another exhausting day if they get her to where she can have surgery, so you're going to need your strength.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

yep, my hubby too....'are you on the computer AGAIN?'


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

ALL DAY I get complaints about me being on the computer all day from my family lol but this is kind of the only place that understands me..


----------



## Mary Poppins (Mar 10, 2009)

I am praying for you and Bambi right now, girly!!! I will be up for quite some time...and I will be refreshing often as well. Luna and I will keep vigil. I hope your little one is resting peacefully and we will hear of hopefull news tomorrow. Hugs to you.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Tricia* said:


> You need to have faith. If it's her time, there's nothing anyone can do. But don't borrow trouble - she's in a great hospital and they will do all they can to help her. I'm sure she's resting comfortably, which is what you should be doing too! Tomorrow may be another exhausting day if they get her to where she can have surgery, so you're going to need your strength.


In other words, "go to bed", right? LOL. You're right. I'm letting myself relax. I just feel so much better after reading all these posts. Lots of genuine caring out there! Thank you.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

When I was going through the same thing, by boyfriend was actingthe same as yours. When he read all the posts and phone calls and flowers came pouring in, never again did he complain about the computer. He finally understood what people on our dog forums actually mean to eachother.
Mine was also upset with me for doing things for my dogs that he didn't think right. I was rushing to the vet every few hours, but looking back, he was taking it just as hard as I was and men always try to help us with solutions, though we need to feel with our emotions and heart. Keep strong and know you are doing everything right. Never regret your decisions. We're all here for you. Rochelle. xoxo


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mary Poppins said:


> I am praying for you and Bambi right now, girly!!! I will be up for quite some time...and I will be refreshing often as well. Luna and I will keep vigil. I hope your little one is resting peacefully and we will hear of hopefull news tomorrow. Hugs to you.


Hugs back. I feel them, I swear. Thank you. I hope she's resting. She looked pretty beat when I left. I kissed her so much I probably made her hurt. My hubby is sleeping (he needs it). He gets so frustrated and anxious. I stay calm and sad. Opposites attract, huh?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor bambi! i ave just ccaught up to this post and the other as well, so much reading to do in sucha small amount of time. i hope hope hope she gets through this as painless as possible and be in your loving arms when she is all better wagging her little tail and licking your face  this is just nuts...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> When I was going through the same thing, by boyfriend was actingthe same as yours. When he read all the posts and phone calls and flowers came pouring in, never again did he complain about the computer. He finally understood what people on our dog forums actually mean to eachother.
> Mine was also upset with me for doing things for my dogs that he didn't think right. I was rushing to the vet every few hours, but looking back, he was taking it just as hard as I was and men always try to help us with solutions, though we need to feel with our emotions and heart. Keep strong and know you are doing everything right. Never regret your decisions. We're all here for you. Rochelle. xoxo


OMG you are so right. He is devastated. She is his baby. He just lets it out differently. For example, tonight when I got home, at ten thirty, after being up for god knows how many hours, he gets online with our bank and tells me that we just can't afford this. R u kidding? Right now? But I stayed calm and he chilled out. He feels helpless and out of control and that's how he shows it. He's also more the breadwinner and feels bad that we don't have a big chunk tucked away for this stuff. Who does right now? He gets the forum now though, believe me. I showed him the paypal acct and the emails and posts and he started to well up. Thanks hon, for everything. Pray for a miracle.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> yep, my hubby too....'are you on the computer AGAIN?'


I get off easy, he spends more time on his trucking forum and wikepedia than I do all-together on the computer.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I just got in and caught up with these threads. My heart and prayers are going out to you, your family, and of course to your beautiful little Bambi.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm praying with all my heart. We all are. Rochelle. xoxo


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

We are sending our prayers your way......get some rest and know that she is in the best hands right now. She is getting the care and comfort she needs at this time.
we are sending special hugs from our family too yours...
Darlene, Dazy and Lulubelle


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I get off easy, he spends more time on his trucking forum and wikepedia than I do all-together on the computer.


He does get off easy. Sounds less clingy than my hubby. But we love him.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

just checking in to make sure everything is oh k i just saw the other post that you brought her home


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

keep your chin up you are in our thoughts , i knoiw its easy to say but try not to worry . 
all the best 
chloes mum and anyone else that can help financially every little helps as this bill is horrendus please visit the thread 
Donations for life-saving surgery for Bambi - PLEASE READ


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

staying online hoping and praying for good news


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just popped in to the forum to see how you and Bambi are. I'll continue to send healing to you both and keep you close in my thoughts.

I still think you have done the very best thing for Bambi, you have given her a chance...opposed to none. You are a very brave lady and I am sure I am not alone in my admiration for the love and devotion you are showing your little girl. Stay strong and be kind to yourself.

Barbara x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww sweetie. I just woke up. And saw this thread. I'm so so sorry for what you are going thro. 

I know this place is amazing. And I come here because no one in my real life knows how much Chico means to me. They see him as a dog and I see him as my baby. So yeah I understand. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## dexter dog (Mar 9, 2009)

any news????


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Praying for Bambi....any news?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Please dont take this the wrong way or anything but are vets different in ohio? I have a payment plan with my vet? I try to prepare for when vet bills are need plus my mms dog had surgery and she has insurance ? not sure if I think its wright to ask for money from people i struggle too but i find a way or I wouldnt own minnie if didnt take responsiblity for her medical needs. I wish bambi all the best anyway im very sorry if im offending just how im seeing it personally in my opinion thats all.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

she DIDN'T ask for money


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way or anything but are vets different in ohio? I have a payment plan with my vet? I try to prepare for when vet bills are need plus my mms dog had surgery and she has insurance ? not sure if I think its wright to ask for money from people i struggle too but i find a way or I wouldnt own minnie if didnt take responsiblity for her medical needs. I wish bambi all the best anyway im very sorry if im offending just how im seeing it personally in my opinion thats all.


Personally I feel this opinion could have been kept to yourself at this time...what a way to kick a person when their down. Maybe you need to go back and read the original thread, it was the kindness of several people on this forum that offered to give her money to help her out....she never asked.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way or anything but are vets different in ohio? I have a payment plan with my vet? I try to prepare for when vet bills are need plus my mms dog had surgery and she has insurance ? not sure if I think its wright to ask for money from people i struggle too but i find a way or I wouldnt own minnie if didnt take responsiblity for her medical needs. I wish bambi all the best anyway im very sorry if im offending just how im seeing it personally in my opinion thats all.


We actually do have pet insurance but because this is a congenital heart murmur (meaning she had it since birth), none of the treatment is covered. A Cardiac Surgeon has to do the surgery and they expect full payment before they will release the dog to you in Ohio. We were bombarded with the kindness of the people on this forum wanting to pitch in and after several attempts to say no, my weakness to save my baby took over . I kind of set my pride aside and followed my heart. Anyways, I certainly respect your opinion, but in a time like this, you do all kinds of things you think you wouldn't do. I started feeling this desperation and need to justify having this done. Yesterday alone was over $1,000 and we haven't started any of the major stuff yet. We have a credit care plan and some wonderful donations and our savings acct. and we are winging the rest of it. I certainly agree, especially after this, that part of being a pet owner is to be prepared for something like this. I am ashamed to say that we weren't. I think that's the part that really makes me feel bad. Really bad.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

No Robin, you shouldn't feel bad at all! You didn't ask us for anything except our opinions, and we all took it upon ourselves to want to help save Bambi. There are very few of us on here that could just say "sure, no problem" to a $6000 vet bill, with no guarantees, even people with an emergency fund for their pets. But we all wanted her to be able to have the surgery and, while I know the donations are only going to make a small dent in the bill, perhaps it can relieve some of the stress that Robin and Andrew are under at this horrible time.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well said tricia, it's not like she came begging for help. So don't feel bad


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree with you tinygdogluver about insurance being a good idea, but as Robin has said as it is a congenital condition it wouldn't be covered. Any existing condition is exempt.

I'll second the fact that Robin has never in any way asked for or hinted at donations.

I think you have perhaps missed some of the messages and got the wrong end of the stick as we say 

Even with pet insurance, some of the cheaper policies don't cover for vast amounts and as we are seeing with little Bambi, vet fees now are often astronomical. But...that is just a reflection of the wonderful surgery and medical care available in times of need. And personally for that I am grateful 

We are with Petplan, one of the most expensive, but best, as it offers lifetime cover. Some only pay for 12 months, say for a long term condition like diabetes...then touch luck 
At this point of course no insurance will cover for it as it exists before policy was taken on!

Apologies for going off topic a bit. But hope that helps clear things in your mind about this 

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i was watching a show a few weeks ago and it was asked should Pets be added to the owners health plan. I think this should happen


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not sure the NHS in the UK would be happy about this!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way or anything but are vets different in ohio? I have a payment plan with my vet? I try to prepare for when vet bills are need plus my mms dog had surgery and she has insurance ? not sure if I think its wright to ask for money from people i struggle too but i find a way or I wouldnt own minnie if didnt take responsiblity for her medical needs. I wish bambi all the best anyway im very sorry if im offending just how im seeing it personally in my opinion thats all.


How else would she take this.  
As others here said we are the one to offer to help she didn't ask for it. 
Her family are going thro hard times right now. Some are helping by giving donations and others offer support by just posting and give her hope. 

Do you really thing a negative post well help her in a time like this. And by saying she shouldn't have got her if she can't offored vet bills. How can you say something like that?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you know what, i know what she said was wrong but lets not turn this post into a bashing one.

let it go and lets go back to bambi (please)


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I think there are three threads now running, might it help Robin and those of us who are trying to help support her to concentrate on one? Could a mod help here, just a thought. Poor Robin must be trying to watch several threads and has enough on her mind.

Barbara x


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

ok, guys, everyone gets the point, quit using this thread to fight. tinydogluver knows to go back and read the posts now and just saying that to her should have been sufficient. if you need to vent from the stress, go outside and kick a tree or something. tell her in a pm. this is not the time or place.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rhaubejoi said:


> ok, guys, everyone gets the point, quit using this thread to fight. tinydogluver knows to go back and read the posts now and just saying that to her should have been sufficient. if you need to vent from the stress, go outside and kick a tree or something. tell her in a pm. this is not the time or place.


Maybe it is time for this one to be closed? We can all concentrate on the hear and now, today is a new day, lets stay positive :sunny:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry guys I just so that post and got mad. 



Rosiesmum said:


> I think there are three threads now running, might it help Robin and those of us who are trying to help support her to concentrate on one? Could a mod help here, just a thought. Poor Robin must be trying to watch several threads and has enough on her mind.
> 
> Barbara x


Yeah, I keep getting lost to witch one to post in. i think 1 topic would be great. If a mode can merge the post together in 1 topic that would be great.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats what I thought [ payment upfront] im very srry cos I wasnt trying to start anything, i ws jsut trying to understand what was going on and just maybe rather tactlessly expressed what I thought, I wasnt attacking and anyone who is flaming me can kiss my touche.

Btw I would be happy to donate for you.xxxxxxxx





rcj1095 said:


> We actually do have pet insurance but because this is a congenital heart murmur (meaning she had it since birth), none of the treatment is covered. A Cardiac Surgeon has to do the surgery and they expect full payment before they will release the dog to you in Ohio. We were bombarded with the kindness of the people on this forum wanting to pitch in and after several attempts to say no, my weakness to save my baby took over . I kind of set my pride aside and followed my heart. Anyways, I certainly respect your opinion, but in a time like this, you do all kinds of things you think you wouldn't do. I started feeling this desperation and need to justify having this done. Yesterday alone was over $1,000 and we haven't started any of the major stuff yet. We have a credit care plan and some wonderful donations and our savings acct. and we are winging the rest of it. I certainly agree, especially after this, that part of being a pet owner is to be prepared for something like this. I am ashamed to say that we weren't. I think that's the part that really makes me feel bad. Really bad.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

copley, OH--thats where i live! is this the one on cleveland massilon or copley road, if so i am 5 minutes away, crazy! I hope all goes well


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Mods - please close this thread as there are more recent updates available!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Closed. Saying prayers for Bambi


----------

